# adult pigeon having watery eyes



## rusafa

hi one of my adult pigeon is having a watery eye and few yellow swelling around his eye.whats the cure for this....please help.


----------



## Skyeking

Not sure, it could be anything from infection to the beginning of a respiratory infection.

Are there any other symptoms, rasping gurggling noises, flem in the throat?


Please isolate the bird from the others and get him in warm surroundings and hand feed if he is not eating on his own. Keep a close eye out on him and your other birds.

You can begin treatment with a drop of colloidal silver in each eye per day, this is a start for treatment of eye infection, but the bird will require more if there is respiratory infection or some other issue going on.


----------



## Pawbla

Could you post a pic? I bet it'd be good for identifying the problem and seeing the overall condition of the bird.


----------



## soymi69

It is a sign of respiratory and possible Ornithosis, you will get this from time to time specially if your loft is dusty, or it could be from fighting, you need to get a respiratory eye drop, all the pigeon supply store carry this and different other brand. If you can't find any of this eye drop, your local feed store should carry an eye ointment I think its eromycin ointment this work great also. Let us know if this help.


----------



## Pawbla

If it's ornithosis try to wear a mask or so when you're with him. You could get it from him. However it's not really dangerous if you tell your doctor and treat it early.


----------



## John_D

rusafa said:


> hi one of my adult pigeon is having a watery eye and few yellow swelling around his eye.whats the cure for this....please help.


When you say few yellow swelling, is it just one swelling or is there more than one? Any yellow swellings anywhere else?

John


----------



## rusafa

that bird of mine fight quite often with his mates.i cant seperate him because he is sitting on his eggs.and yes there are more than one swelling around his eye.may be 5 to 7 yellow swellings.he is eating fine,coming out of the loft to drink water and eat,but his eye is all watery.is there any medicine i can feed him other than the eye drop? please suggest.thanx.and i cant upload pic in here.it always shows an error message!


----------



## YaSin11

Rusafa,
 Most probable causes have been stated. I always suspect fighting/incompatability amongst your birds. If you want to treat the bird, you have to isolate it from the other birds. You risk the other birds' health by having common water/feed. Initially I thought resp. infection, but 5~7 swellings might be indicative of external infection, possibily from fighting. If you can move eggs+bird,that would give recovery a better chance. Always watery?...have you considered some anti-bacterial powder?..some ppl use a cold tea bag as a compress for the eyes. If not powder then some sort of ointment might be feasible. Try uploading pics, I know there was some server/site problems recently, but they seem to have been fixed. Best tool for diagnosis, pics help every1 give helpful opinions. Regardless, I'ld really advice on isolating him+eggs+mate for a bit, it might heal naturally. I hope others can recommend some good ointments/powders. Peace, YaSin


----------



## YaSin11

Rusafa,
try 'pic paste'...for uploading pics... http://picpaste.com/ .
also, http://www.easy-share.com/


----------



## John_D

rusafa said:


> that bird of mine fight quite often with his mates.i cant seperate him because he is sitting on his eggs.and yes there are more than one swelling around his eye.may be 5 to 7 yellow swellings.he is eating fine,coming out of the loft to drink water and eat,but his eye is all watery.is there any medicine i can feed him other than the eye drop? please suggest.thanx.and i cant upload pic in here.it always shows an error message!


With several yellow swellings it _could_ be avian pox, not just fighting. That is only a possible view, as we cannot see what you describe. If it is something like that, then your other birds are at risk.

John


----------



## rusafa

alright then,i'll try to seperate him and his wife and family to another cage.and i'll upload pic asap.tw yasin- which powder are you tlaking about..can you please refer me a name which i can buy in bd thanx!


----------



## jameswaller

*upper resiratory infection*



rusafa said:


> hi one of my adult pigeon is having a watery eye and few yellow swelling around his eye.whats the cure for this....please help.


hopefully you keep clavamox on hand,,start administering asap,,could have canker,pox,too-antibiotics required...sincerely james waller


----------



## John_D

jameswaller said:


> hopefully you keep clavamox on hand,,start administering asap,,could have canker,pox,too-antibiotics required...sincerely james waller


James - if there is pox (and it's only an 'if') antibiotics will not help, as that is a virus. Nothing described so far indicates canker. 

John


----------



## Pawbla

John_D said:


> With several yellow swellings it _could_ be avian pox, not just fighting. That is only a possible view, as we cannot see what you describe. If it is something like that, then your other birds are at risk.
> 
> John


I thought the same when rusafa added more on them. But I guess that with a pic we'll see better.


----------



## Skyeking

Pawbla said:


> I thought the same when rusafa added more on them. But I guess that with a pic we'll see better.


A pic sure would help.


----------



## Guest

hey rusafa hope ur pigeon is ok .if not then get an eye drop.since u live in dhaka u can find it in any pharmacy get the clofenak one it'll cost u around 70 tk. or u can get rinojol or sumthing like tht.and try to put 2 drops on the effected eye twice a day morning and evening do this 3-4 days it'll b fine hope fully and do seperate it from others.


----------



## Guest

hope this'll help good luck


----------

